# Hickory Bluff Bucket of Whiting Tournament/Open House Saturday 5/21



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 9, 2016)

Info for Tournament, Open House and Fish Fry.

Our facilities will be open to the public on Saturday 5/21 including the Boat Launch. Come on out for some fun fishing, check out our Marina, launch your boat and stick around for a fish fry after the Tournament. We will also have live entertainment after the fish fry.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=869314


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 11, 2016)

The tournament is this sunday?

Forgot this question.  I was looking at calendar wrong.


----------



## micahdean (Apr 11, 2016)

Roughly how many boats are signed up? I plan on fishing Saturday, hadn't plan on whiting but may throw my name in for some good old competition


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 12, 2016)

micahdean said:


> Roughly how many boats are signed up? I plan on fishing Saturday, hadn't plan on whiting but may throw my name in for some good old competition



We have about 20 boats signed up right now.  Due to the weather forecast for this weekend 20 to 25 knot NE winds we are going to reschedule. I will post details when I firm up a date.


----------



## saltshkr (May 15, 2016)

*Saturday  whiting tournament*

Don't forget this Saturday. 5/21 .


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 15, 2016)

We are a go for this weekend for the Whiting tournament.  The launch facility and Tournament will be open to the public as well as Member pricing for bait, marine gas and ice.  Discount memberships will be offered on Saturday.  We will have a fish fry and fixings available for all tournament participants as well as live entertainment on the HBC Stage.  Come on out and check out the face lift and all the upgrades we have made to the marina and grounds.  Call me for more info or check out the link in the this tread for details.  912-230-2811


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 10, 2016)

How did it go for the tournament?


----------

